# Favorite Headphones for Classical Music



## Captainnumber36

I really love my Grado cans. I have the SR225E model and think they are fantastic for Classical. Nice pristine sound!

What do you guys enjoy?

:tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

I listen with a pair of Oppo PM2 headphones. I don't have any issues with them. Besides being able to accurately reproduce recorded material, they are incredibly comfortable. I'm able to wear them for hours (comes in handy when working on the computer late at night). They are used to listen to classical, jazz, some rock, and movies when it's not convenient to have the speakers fired up.


----------



## Holden4th

I have a variety of headphones.

At work I use the Shure SRH840. They are basically neutral in signature which suits classical well. They are closed back so here is little or no sound leakage.

At home if I want open cans I use my old Sennheiser HD580s. With amplification they are excellent though maybe a tad bass light.

For closed, private listening I use Flare Audio R2As which I've had shelled to fit my ear canals. Their ability to retrieve detail makes them absolutely superb for chamber music. I also like the natural way they reproduce the sound of a piano. Flare no longer make these but they are easily the best bang for buck iems I've ever heard, outperforming the legendary Sennheiser HD800. If you can find a second hand pair or it's sister, the slightly more expensive R2Pro - don't hesitate.


----------



## wkasimer

At home, Sennheiser HD600's.

At the gym, Mpow bluetooth earbuds.


----------



## Dan Ante

Sennheiser HD 580 precision old but perfect for classical as the mid range is superb.


----------



## KRoad

At present my preferred listening HP is the AKG 712. AKG finally got it right with this one IMO.


----------



## Lisztian

Recently got a pair of Sennhauser HD 598SR's along with a FiiO E10k after many years of using crappy headphones, after advice from members on this forum when I had a bit of a fright regarding ear pain. These were the most expensive I could make room for in my budget. It was good advice :tiphat:


----------



## Gordontrek

My best pair of headphones is the Sony MDR-1R. Crystal clear in all registers, great frequency response and soundstage. The balance between bass, mid and treble is near perfect. Pop listeners sometimes complain about the bass not being strong enough, but that is why I like the cans personally and what makes them great for classical music. Bassy headphones tend to obscure the other registers; with these cans the bass is a lot more tame, and has just the right amount of boom. 
These are sort of a poor man's Sennhausers, but in my opinion they can compete with just about any high-end set of cans out there.


----------



## Omicron9

Great topic for a thread!

The Shure SRH-940 has the most incredible separation and soundfields I've ever heard. Frequency response is as even as I've heard. I also love the AKG -K701, but it's a bit bass-light. The Audio Technica ATH M-50 is also very good, but its bass response is a bit more forward. Which I like, but not everyone. I used to have Sennheiser 650, but they sounded muted/veiled/muddy/dull in the upper registers. I've heard this described as "warm," but I call it what it is. Super comfy, tho.

Overall, the Shure 940 is the most perfect I've heard.


----------



## Taplow

I'm also a fan of AKG. I have had a pair of 701s for many years and they've served me well. In fact I'm onto my second pair now. Very comfortable, open-backed, and great frequency response across the spectrum. I may have to invest in a pair of 712s also to keep permanently by my CD player.


----------



## Guest

I really like my Audeze LCD-LX phones. They are sealed, so there is less intrusion from the outside world, plus it gives them great bass. The sound is very detailed yet warm. Previously, I had a pair of Sennheiser HD 800s, which might have been even more detailed, but the highs were rather etched.


----------



## Robert Gamble

I have two good headphones. The ATH-M50x and the Sennheiser 598SR open back. I like both of them but if I had to choose one, it would be the Sennheiser. Soooo comfortable to wear and the sound feels more natural. I like the ATH-M50x for work because it blocks some of the outside sound and they still sound quite nice. But they hurt my ears after more than a couple of hours/


----------



## Simon Moon

My Grado Statement GS1000e are hard to beat for any type of music.









They are super detailed, dynamic, and image extremely well.

I also have a vintage pair of Stax Lambda SRL500 electrostatic headphones that may be the best for classical. The amount of detail and air is amazing.

But they are not portable. They require AC to power up the power supply. So, for those that need music everywhere they go, they will not work. But they are so good!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Simon Moon said:


> My Grado Statement GS1000e are hard to beat for any type of music.
> 
> View attachment 98303
> 
> 
> They are super detailed, dynamic, and image extremely well.
> 
> I also have a vintage pair of Stax Lambda SRL500 electrostatic headphones that may be the best for classical. The amount of detail and air is amazing.
> 
> But they are not portable. They require AC to power up the power supply. So, for those that need music everywhere they go, they will not work. But they are so good!


I really want those statement series Grados! They look so beautiful, and I'm sure the sound is amazing!


----------



## mathisdermaler

I use Sennheiser 650s for all my music. They are super comfy and a pleasure to listen to, but I hear the 600's are even better for classical music (because they're more neutral)!


----------



## dillonp2020

I use the HiFi man 400i headphones paired with a Woo Audio WA6 headphone amp. A marvelous combination for a budget headphone listener. The planar magnetics deliver superior bass, IMO, than my previous Dynamic Driver ones did.


----------



## Andolink

I just love my HiFiMan HE-500 powered by my Audio-gd NFB6 in balanced mode and running through my custom built 6-level cross-feeder. Superb resolution, tonal accuracy, imaging and soundstage width/depth.


----------



## jegreenwood

I recently picked up a pair of Focal Elears, which are an improvement on my longtime favorite Sennheiser 650s. (As they should be for the price.) Fast as hell, more definition and more bass presence (and I am not a basshead). 

I also use AKG 701s for analytical listening. I use an Oppo HA-2 with them and turn on the bass boost.


----------



## Guest

Here's a a picture of my Audeze 'phones:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Kontrapunctus said:


> Here's a a picture of my Audeze 'phones:


Beautiful! Are those actually yours, or an internet picture of the same model?


----------



## Guest

Captainnumber36 said:


> Beautiful! Are those actually yours, or an internet picture of the same model?


Those are mine. I have posted it elsewhere, so now it is technically an internet pic!


----------



## Merl

I rarely use cans but have some nice Betron in-ears that I use when Mrs Merl is watching ***** like the X-Factor. I've had quite a few pairs of over-ear Sennheisers over the years but they've all died a sad death. I'm finally getting some nice AKGs for Christmas. I like Sennheisers but the cheaper ones lack bass. I tried a pair of Sony MDRX1000s today and they sounded really nice. Tbh, for the times I use them I can't justify spending a fortune on headphones.


----------



## mbhaub

I currently use, and love dearly, the Sennheiser HD800. But I've used many cans including some mentioned above. Cans have come so far since the days of the Koss Pro4AA. But just as important is what you drive them with and that can cost a lot more than the cans. I usean Earmax which is vacuum tube powered and has terrific, warm, vibrant sound. Driven by a Sony ES sacd player. What fun! No ipod, iphone or other gizmo can come anywhere the sound a good system can deliver. There are some earbuds that have surprisingly good sound though.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Now for the cheap dogs like me. These sound fine to me for under $75.







Skull candy bought when I needed something in a hurry and best buy was close.








Superlux HD668B Dynamic Semi-Open Headphones.








Sony MDRZX110NC Noise Cancelling Headphones.
Had these a long time and they've taken a beating but sound good. I keep running the battery out though.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## KenOC

The enclosures for my headphones are made from lustrous and highly polished rare hardwoods -- cutting down those trees destroys the rain forest, but it's worth it just to run my hands over them. The diaphragms are silk dome, spun by endangered caterpillars in the high Andes. And the box...don't get me started on the box!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


She's a smooth operator...... :guitar:


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Jeez Edie you are a good looker let me know when you come to NZ and I will show you my etchings :kiss:


----------



## Merl

I went to try out cans the other day. Nearly all the Bluetooth cans were dead so I tried most of the standard open ones. The Sony were the the best (and most expensive) by a country mile. Nome of the Beats cans were working. There was a set of Skullcandys that I really liked (began with G), some awful bass JVCs, a dire set of Phillips, dreadful JBLs, very cheap super bassy Sonys and a plethora of Sennheisers (HD420 upwards) - all of which sounded flat (the HD800s were broken) and that was it. They didn't have the AKGs I wanted in stock. I will have to return.


----------



## Triplets

dillonp2020 said:


> I use the HiFi man 400i headphones paired with a Woo Audio WA6 headphone amp. A marvelous combination for a budget headphone listener. The planar magnetics deliver superior bass, IMO, than my previous Dynamic Driver ones did.


I have a set of 400s, and they do sound wonderful. I am waiting for the winter to use them, however, as they would make great earmuffs


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Jeez Edie you are a good looker let me know when you come to NZ and I will show you my etchings :kiss:


Thanks Dan, glad you like my looks- do you want me to bring my can too


----------



## taradutt78

I use Audio-Technica ATH-M50x Headphones specially for classical music. It sound great while playing classical.


----------



## Tallisman

Sennheiser HD598. Pricey but I love them. Open back so you get a fantastic wide, spacious sound. Doesn't feel like it's being pumped right into your earhole. On a closed back headphone, every Bruckner climax would kill me.


----------



## starthrower

I've actually never thought of listening to classical with headphones. Will have to try it sometime. But I only have a 35 dollar pair of Radio Shack phones.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> I listen with a pair of Oppo PM2 headphones. I don't have any issues with them. Besides being able to accurately reproduce recorded material, they are incredibly comfortable. I'm able to wear them for hours (comes in handy when working on the computer late at night). They are used to listen to classical, jazz, some rock, and movies when it's not convenient to have the speakers fired up.


I purchased a pair of Beyerdynamic T1 gen2 headphones just over a month ago. They have well over 100 hours on them. Last night and this morning I compared them to the PM2's I've had for a couple of years. They are a superior headphone and I will be using them for my future classical listening when at my computer in my office. They are connected to a Marantz HD DAC-1 headphone amp/DAC which is connected to my PC via an AudioQuest Carbon USB cable. In another 2 weeks I'll be receiving a Cyrus CDt transport (ordered just over a month ago....units for the US are assembled as ordered) along with an Isotek Polaris power filter, a StraightWire Mega-Link digital coaxial cable and two WireWorld Aurora 7 power cables for the Marantz and Cyrus. I'm psyched to experience the new level of listening pleasure this desk top system will provide.


----------



## janxharris

Captainnumber36 said:


> I really love my Grado cans. I have the SR225E model and think they are fantastic for Classical. Nice pristine sound!
> 
> What do you guys enjoy?
> 
> :tiphat:


Curiously I never listen to music through headphones because I always dislike the sound - everything always sounds so different and 'wrong'. I'm always amazed that people do listen this way.

I have a pair of Denons.


----------



## bravenewworld

I have a pair of Bose QC35s: they don't seem to be very popular here on TC, but they work for me! And good noise cancelling is an essential since I rarely drive and usually take public transport.


----------



## David Phillips

I listen to chamber, instrumental and vocal music through my Grado SR-80s and find the sound very satisfactory. However, I dislike the aural perspective of heavy orchestral, opera and choral music which seems absolutely wrong. Unfortunately, I also like historical performances on early mono LP and 78 rpm, and these sound terribly congested through cans with the aural image seemingly coming from the centre of the head with every pop, click and scratch horribly magnified.


----------



## leonsm

Tallisman said:


> Sennheiser HD598. Pricey but I love them. Open back so you get a fantastic wide, spacious sound. Doesn't feel like it's being pumped right into your earhole. On a closed back headphone, every Bruckner climax would kill me.


I bought the Sennheiser HD598se (open back) in February this year, here in Brazil is a little bit expensive (R$ 1.300,00), but it is worth every single 'centavos'. I recommend, altough you have to have a nice sound card if you want to listen in your computer, otherwise the sound will be a little to soft. They're incredibly comfortable and clears.


----------



## Albert Berry

I have Sony MDR-V600 headphones that I find quite comfortable and the sound is quite good. I've had them for nearly 20 years, and except for plastic covers shedding, they are flawless. Closed back, surround the ears like ear protectors.


----------



## Larkenfield

I have the Grado SR-80s and greatly enjoyed them for years for classical and anything else because of their midrange excellence... Have never had problems with them for jazz, chamber music, piano, or orchestral works... I also have the pricey Grado GS-1000 with a more refined sound that gives one the ability to listen to anything at a lower volume level but still hear the details with an uncongested lower midrange and bass clarity. A good set of headphones can sound better than far more expensive speakers, plus one can use them at any time of day and not disturb others. I've been able to wear mine for hours because of their lightweight design, and that's one of their many benefits. I do not care for closed headphones that weigh a ton, even if their sound is good, that can be quickly tiring. Matched with a compatible amp, good headphones can be a slice of heaven: one can hear everything without the sound being deflected and dulled from bumping into furniture, though there are also times when I prefer not to use them and hear everything floating in space and the ambiance of the room. I must be lucky in that I've never been bothered by the stereo separation when using them. I don't even think about it unless someone else mentions it, and some amps have a crossfeed setting to compensate for that.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Now for the cheap dogs like me. These sound fine to me for under $75.
> 
> View attachment 98379
> Skull candy bought when I needed something in a hurry and best buy was close.
> 
> View attachment 98380
> 
> Superlux HD668B Dynamic Semi-Open Headphones.
> 
> View attachment 98381
> 
> Sony MDRZX110NC Noise Cancelling Headphones.
> Had these a long time and they've taken a beating but sound good. I keep running the battery out though.


What a difference a year makes! I no longer have any of these. Broken, lost, or given away.

I have Sennheiser 4.40 BT phones and Koss Portapro. I also use a Fiio portable amp.

All of this Grado 80 talk has me thinking about a new wired set. Hmmm.


----------



## perdido34

I'd been using Sennheiser HD600 headphones for classical music for several years (they do need a headphone amp). Recently I purchased Focal Clear headphones. They have tighter. more defined bass and clearer midrange/mid-highs, and they are a big improvement over the Senns.


----------



## ASalzone

Great information in this thread! I'm thinking about making a headphone purchase soon, and I've really enjoyed reading through what everybody has said! Thanks for all of the great info!


----------



## annaw

ASalzone said:


> Great information in this thread! I'm thinking about making a headphone purchase soon, and I've really enjoyed reading through what everybody has said! Thanks for all of the great info!


You should check out the HiFi subforum as well (https://www.talkclassical.com/hi-fi/). Lots of useful information there as well  !


----------



## ribonucleic

I listen to Massdrop HD 6XX cans (based on the Sennheiser HD 650) through a Schiit Fulla DAC/amp.

Comfortable enough for an entire Wagner opera, and occupying a pretty sweet spot on the price/performance curve.


----------



## vincula

Captainnumber36 said:


> I really want those statement series Grados! They look so beautiful, and I'm sure the sound is amazing!


I'm a Grado man too. Got a pair og Grado RS1's hooked to a valve headphone amp, and that's where I stay.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I have Sennheiser HD599s, which I received as a Christmas present this past year when they were on deep discount on Amazon. They're wonderful and I greatly enjoy using them, but you have to have the right apparatus - whenever I try to use them with an adapter on my iPhone there's a bunch of horrible, unlistenable crackling (I'm guessing due to needing more power to run the phones; an amp might solve this but I'm cheap). But plugging them into my Mac they run clear as a bell for the most part. The velour padding feels very comfortable and it's very easy to forget you have them on. For piano and chamber stuff I could probably still use cheap earbuds and be OK. But it's in orchestral and vocal music (_especially_ opera, where you don't have to adjust the volume every few seconds depending on how high the soprano's singing, and in symphonies with big forces where the brass and percussion slams you in the face big-time) where you can immediately tell the difference that high-quality sound makes. Highly recommended.


----------



## Neo Romanza

My Sennheiser 598s have been my loyal companion for years now. I don’t see this changing anytime soon unless they go kaput and then I’ll just buy another pair.


----------



## mbhaub

I just upgraded: *Sennheiser HD800s* driven by a Burson Conductor 3X amp. Using the TOS cable. I thought my older tube system with Senn 650 was great. This new setup is simply stunning. A clarity, brilliance, power and quiet that I've never experienced before. Some older CDs that I had given up on didn't really have the overload distortion I thought they did - it was because the DACs in some CD players weren't up to doing the job. This new amp handles it all with ease. The headphones were pricey, but so far worth every cent. They're also incredibly comfortable.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

I'm using Focal Clear (Dynamic Driver) and Audeze LCD-X (Planar Magnetic Driver). Different headphones (drivers) - different experience...


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I had listened for quite a while on my Sony MDR-1000X noise canceling headphones, wirelessly over LDAC from a Sony NW-A40 hi-res music player.

I have since upgraded to the Sony MDR-Z7 wired headphones, being fed from the Sony ZX300 Walkman. The bass is low and rumbling, but they are still very detailed. My understanding is that they're not as "technical" as Focal or Sennheiser, but more "fun." I can't say I know what these terms mean from firsthand comparisons. All I know is, the Z7's make everything sound great, and they sound better than Sony's noise-cancelers (which already sound quite good).


----------



## MatthewWeflen

DaddyGeorge said:


> I'm using Focal Clear (Dynamic Driver) and Audeze LCD-X (Planar Magnetic Driver). Different headphones (drivers) - different experience...


In what ways do they differ?


----------



## DaddyGeorge

MatthewWeflen said:


> In what ways do they differ?


The sound of Audeze is a bit stronger, more precisely defined, there is a better separation of instruments and probably a better extension of the bass, but that does not mean that they have more bass in general. They allow for better detail and clarity, a clearer structure. I use them mainly for orchestral music, they are suitable for densely instrumented passages, they give a better feeling of separation. The technology creates the impression of a completely immediate, tight and very fast response. The sound is beautifully velvety, the headphones have their soul. 

On the other hand, Focal Clear (and quality dynamic headphones in general) have a slightly more natural, crystal clear, reference (maybe up to sterile - but in a good way) sound. They allow, so to speak, completely reference listening. That doesn't of course mean that Audeze's sound distorted in any way! I use Focals most often for solo or chamber music.

Well, I don't follow the chamber/orchestral division so much. It's interesting to listen to the same recording in both headphones. The experience is really quite different and you perceive the composition differently (I would compare it to different concert hall).

Here's a video of comparison of three pairs of headphones, if you are interested in.
BTW I didn't consider buying the HiFiMAN Arya, because they require a stronger amplifier, while Focal's and Audeze's listen well sometimes even from the iPhone.


----------



## Guest

Beyerdynamic T1, also Denon AH-D2000, which I believe has been discontinued. The first has a more "analytic" sound, the second more mello. For more casual listening, Sennheiser HD 280 pros.


----------



## flamencosketches

Sennheiser HD280 Pro. I like them a lot, they sound good to me, but I see them as more suitable for monitoring in the home recording studio than for serious listening. I'm thinking of upgrading to the HD599s. I'm kicking myself for not jumping on a good deal I saw on them a month back or so.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

As for headphones, if you are considering buying a new model, try to find a store/studio where you can try them out (and preferably compare them with many other models) even if you have to travel somewhere else. Also, consider that you devote a lot of time to music (judging by this forum) and the headphones will last for many years, and it may be better for you to increase your budget if you are excited about something. Sound is important in music! Surprisingly. :lol:
I bought headphones two years ago and based on recommendations and reading reviews on the Internet, I decided on a certain model. Then I spent hours (maybe tens of hours) in the store (I traveled there several times by train) and decided on completely different models.
Now, I really enjoy the results of my efforts every day, and I never regretted spending much more money than I had planned.


----------

